# Handy new toy for the old guys



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Put this together out of pvc, pool noodles and a set of tires off a old dolly. comes apart for storage in your yak. old guys only for those drags over 25 feet


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice job! I've been thinking about making one of these.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

n-strut said:


> Nice job! I've been thinking about making one of these.


Thanks...easy and fairly cheap


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice, but hate to tell you my C Tug still holding up well after 5 year and lots of mile on it tho.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yakphisher said:


> Nice, but hate to tell you my C Tug still holding up well after 5 year and lots of mile on it tho.


Pic of it?....and are they costly?


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Well over $100. That's why I made mine out of scrap parts. Already had dolly wheels, 5/8 rod, and some of the pvc.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Here's the one I made. I've since added larger tires, painted it, and added pipe insulation. Tires I got from the work dumpster.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

whitey7 said:


> Well over $100. That's why I made mine out of scrap parts. Already had dolly wheels, 5/8 rod, and some of the pvc.


Ouch


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice Tom! I went on a canoe hunting/fishing trip the other day, left the wheels at home. 

View media item 79485


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Nice Tom! I went on a canoe hunting/fishing trip the other day, left the wheels at home.
> 
> View media item 79485


Me too


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice work Tom, we'll put it to the test next season.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a cheap one that I usually avoid using because the straps that came with it never held farther than 15 yards before letting loose....super frustrating. On a trip to some new waters this spring where a long treck to put in required it I used rachet straps and man what a difference. I would recommend investing in a small rachet strap when ya gotta bring the kayak tote.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> I have a cheap one that I usually avoid using because the straps that came with it never held farther than 15 yards before letting loose....super frustrating. On a trip to some new waters this spring where a long treck to put in required it I used rachet straps and man what a difference. I would recommend investing in a small rachet strap when ya gotta bring the kayak tote.


That's how it hooks on...a rachett strap


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

The C-Tugs are nice, but I have an older version with pneumatic tires. They never hold air worth a crap and I don't want to spend even more money on the new wheels for it.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's another option without air in the tires. 

http://www.canoekayak.com/gear/seattle-sports-boat-carts/#c78epPHWTViSeysM.97


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

If building yourself out of PVC it is better to extend the vertical rods so they fit into and come out of your rear scupper holes. Keeps the yak on the cart better and pretty much eliminates the need for straps, at least for shorter flatter drags.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

scallop said:


> If building yourself out of PVC it is better to extend the vertical rods so they fit into and come out of your rear scupper holes. Keeps the yak on the cart better and pretty much eliminates the need for straps, at least for shorter flatter drags.


Thanks man


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I will try to find the u toob video that shows a construction method when I get home. Super simple and pretty cheap alternative to spending $100 plus for a ready made


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Here is one


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I've been meaning to make one for a few years now. Maybe that's what I'll do in the next few weeks.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I've been meaning to make one for a few years now. Maybe that's what I'll do in the next few weeks.


Not too hard and cheap


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Not too hard and cheap



"Cheap"!,,,,,,,, you 'rang'?
I'll slam on the breaks, & pick up EVERY DISCARDED 'HOT-WHEELS' that I see,,,,, trash day or garage sale!
Super wide HD (sand proof) molded plastic tires & axles,,,,,, Put the axle through some PVC pipe & build up to the scupper holes from there. SUPER EASY & light. Heck,, just cut the hot wheels in half, in front of the seat,,,,,,,,,, add 2 straps & your done! Supper ugly,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ;>)

Off topic FYI,,, That's also how I build all of our beach carts/ caddies. Find a 10-20 gallon cooler along rt11, add those Hot-Wheel tires and axle to the back bottom,,,, place a lawn mower handle on the front,,, bolt pvc pole holders to the side & a cutting board on top.! 
LOL,,,, Just saved $300!
'Cheap'


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Old golf cart found in garbage and some long bungees. $5


----------

